# Skunked and starting to get frustrated!



## getbent (Oct 2, 2007)

Ive caught one pomp this year , last year at this time had a bunch frozen by now, what gives?

Is it just me or have the conditions been really sucking lately?


----------



## redfishin'JR (Jun 18, 2008)

Me and my cousin (tdevil76) went yesterday and got skunked as well. I'm not a surf fishing expert, but the last couple days may not have been good days overall.


----------



## amberj (Oct 1, 2007)

I think I am gonna head out in the morning and fish. Try to get on the beach and set up by sun up. Hopefully I can get something. Not a surf fishing expert at all, but dying to go fishing.


----------



## nick7269 (Nov 1, 2008)

It seems like the last 2 times I have been at the pier, people are catching the pomps in deep water more than close to shore. When I say deep, i mean close to, or past the second sand bar.



Pomps were caught, but not in great numbers today. I also saw a few catfish, but that is all!


----------



## Russian (Jan 13, 2009)

Caught one 26" redfish in the surf this morning, missed a couple of other hits. There were plenty of fleas. I didn't hear any good reports on pomps today, few here and there.


----------



## evacuee (Oct 16, 2007)

My suggestion is that you wade out till you can cast to the dark (deeper) water just on the far side of the bar. At the spot I was at today, I had towade about chest deep (I'm 6"1") and eventuallyreached shallow water on the bar. It then gotshallow, less than knee high and I could cast to dark water. With today's winds and seas, it wasn't easy . Wouldn't recommend doing this early in the morning.


----------



## P8NTMIKE (Mar 31, 2008)

Dont feel bad I saw at least 20+ poles out in one spotat Pcola beach yesterday. I think five fish had been caught. Maybe stable pressure last few days?


----------



## Luminum (Nov 9, 2007)

Caught one pompano in Destin on Friday 04/24 and had to wade out pretty far past the second sand bar.


----------



## cline4 (Apr 21, 2009)

If you have the chance, pick your days. It seems like the calmer water is producing fish thus far....


----------



## Bullshark (Mar 19, 2009)

http://pensacolafishingforum.com/fishingforum/Topic77232-17-1.aspxtry this.


----------



## Shiznik (Feb 24, 2008)

Skunked also! Usually by now we have been eating Pomps regularly. I has been crazy windy in our area and the 2oz wouldn't hold and the 3oz after 15 mins, would be buried and we risked losing it by snaping off. I usually wade out pretty far but the way the sponaneous holes were, I gave up on that. Made me feel like I had to clock in to catch the fish last Saturday. Maybe next time.


----------

